# Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter



## hoff9zu0 (8. Dezember 2017)

*Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

die Lüfter meiner WaKü drehen ca. alle 30 Sekunden total hoch und dann wieder runter.
Dadurch wird der PC natürlich alle paar Sekunden recht laut.

Woran kann das liegen? 

LG

Edit: Ganzes System ist ganz neu!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Anlaufspannung zu gering, wenn du die an das Board angeschlossen hast. Erhöhen und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Wie krieg ich die denn erhöht? Sry, beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem intensiver mit Hardware. und danke schonmal!


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Lüfterkurve Stück nach oben nehmen.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Das hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter. Mache ich das mit einem Programm?


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

BIOS vom Motherboard... Wenn du die Lüfter dort angeschlossen hast.

Du hast im BIOS vom Board eine Option , um für jeden Lüfteranschluss, deine Lüfterkurven entsprechend zu ändern. Dort sind in der Regel auch Profile hinterlegt, wenn du dich nicht selber daran traust.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Super, vielen Dank. Dann gucke ich da mal rein. Und um wie viel ich die erhöhen sollte erfahre ich durch ausprobieren?

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass die Lüfter im Spielbetrieb relativ laut sind. Nicht wirklich schlimm aber schon gut hörbar. Ist das normaL?


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Kommt auf die Qualität der Lüfter an. In der Regel sind die Standard Lüfter auf AiO's nicht so pralle.

Natürlich sollte auch das Gesamtpaket deiner Kühlung stimmen. Nicht das irgendwo eine Wärmestau entsteht.


----------



## derTino (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Manchmal gibt es auch den Punkt "Start-" bzw "Anlaufhilfe". Da werden die kurzzeitig mit voller Geschwindigkeit betrieben um dann, wenn sie einmal laufen, wieder runterzuregeln. Einmal in Bewegung reicht dann die Spannung aus, die erst zu niedrig war.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe! Problem mit AiO Wasserkühlung Lüfter*

Habe die Lüfterkurve jetzt entwas nach oben verschoben dass er ab 45° erst erhöht. Jetzt ist er im idle schön still. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

